# Stowa Chrono



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Chrono photos are now up on Jorg's Basel sight. WOW!!


----------



## marcsp (Oct 2, 2008)

Pics seem to only be on the German language pages so far . . .


----------



## chronotrader (Feb 1, 2010)

very classy.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Very, very nice! ... and I can see some attractive iterations on this design. Looking forward to seeing how much it runs.


----------



## EsseL (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, very clean and classy design. Bumping it to the top of the list, wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

Solid hour indices...spot on Stowa!
I sure do hope this will also be available with heat blued hands and indices!
Also it would be nice to have a date option; not historically accurate but it would increase the practicality of the watch.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a cross between an IWC and a Dorn. Nice! I'd like to see with with blued hands and Arabics as well... :-!


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG thats a stunner!

It looks fanastic with the raised numerals. This is bad news as I was going to stop my watch puchases after my FO3 arrives. But now I'm going to have to reconsider...

My only slight concern is the width at just over 14mm, thats a fair bit of heft for such an elegant looking face. Will wait to see more pics in the wild.


----------



## Ax (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks great. First thought was it remind me of a Strela..
Fear it is a wee bit to big tho.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

The English site is up now. I downloaded the PDF and noticed along the top of the page a reference to the Exima. I wonder if it will again be available?

I tend not to like gold-coloured dials or numerals, but have to say that chronograph is quite beautiful...

I have a Marine Auto (white dial) and black Seatime on order, I was thinking of picking up a Damasko DA36 later, but seeing this does give me pause...

[sigh]

s.


----------



## coaspak (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmmm.....interesting but not sold on it ...... don't like the "gold/bronze" color.


----------



## baggy (Dec 8, 2007)

beautiful, really reminds me of the iwc portugese chrono which i love, but i fear that it is going to be really pricey.....1500 euros plus??


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

It's very beautiful! Time to save up!


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

b-)wow! i love it! |>i will def. get one someday.:-d beautyfull watch.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

coaspak said:


> Hmmmm.....interesting but not sold on it ...... don't like the "gold/bronze" color.


I think if they go with blued hands it would look incredible.


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

If they do a blue/cream or blue/silver version I'm buying 2...one for me and one for my wife for our 10 year anniversary this year. My god that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## walsh (Mar 14, 2009)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I think if they go with blued hands it would look incredible.


I completely agree. Although the watch has a very catchy appearance in terms of both size and design, the gold/bronze colour does not really appeal to my personal taste. Nevertheless, I am sure it will be a big success - deservedly. |>


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow. Great looking watch with classic features.

vincesf


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

What an absolute beauty! I want one.


----------



## sti8k (Sep 5, 2009)

The Chrono or the MO with Durowe? Can't afford both... o|


----------



## sti8k (Sep 5, 2009)

The Chrono or the MO with Durowe? Can't afford both... o|


----------



## fattux (Aug 7, 2008)

Blued hands and numerals would be nice too, but I think the design is already spot-on the way it is now!

I can't see any availability and pricing info though. Where does it say 1500 euro?


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

fattux said:


> Blued hands and numerals would be nice too, but I think the design is already spot-on the way it is now!
> 
> I can't see any availability and pricing info though. Where does it say 1500 euro?


I think that's just a guess based on the specs. We'll see soon, I guess. Maybe when the "new campaign" info is up...?

Does Stowa have a history of giving introductory pricing on new models?


----------



## baggy (Dec 8, 2007)

no the 1500 euro price was pure speculation, but when you weigh up the price of an m/o then surely a chrono is going to be few hundred up?
hope its not too expensive though, dont want stowa to spoil their relatively good pricing, and there are quite a few valjoux watches out there anyway, lets hope!!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Man, I cannot get over how gorgeous that is. I love that vintage look in a larger modern size. I will own one of these for sure.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Stowa Chrono WUS LE with white dial, silver numbers and blued hands? I'm in! :-d



*El Ocho 1* said:


> I think if they go with blued hands it would look incredible.


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm also guestimating 1500 euros and think that would represent a fair price (factoring in Stowa's already good VFM) considering the level of finishing.

IMO the raised numerals are a fantastic addition and something that I'd love to see make their way on to the Marine Original.

It seems like there is a lot of appetite for a version with Blued Hands and Numerals (or some variant). I'm in two minds about this. Aesthetically it would look great and makes the watch even more versatile. 

However, its also something of a more "conventional" choice. I think there's a certain purity of design with the gold finishing, especially if you consider the background to the design, that make it even more special. At this moment in time, I'd be inclined to favour the gold.

I'm not a chrono man, but I must say that I'm VERY excited about this one. I'm on the waiting list for an FO3. Although I have the means to get both, I'm not sure that I could justify it in my own mind and I can imagine the next few weeks will involve a lot of deliberation over whether or not to keep my original reservation!


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ax said:


> Looks great. First thought was it remind me of a Strela..
> Fear it is a wee bit to big tho.


I agree. Looks good, but don't think I can pull it off. At 41mm it probably has a lug to lug measurement similar to the MO, which is around 50-51mm if I remember right. With my pencil wrists that's past my threshold.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2007)

*Love it!!

*


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Love it!!
> 
> *


+1

Also, I am really happy that the Stowa Chrono would look good with my Dornblueth.

vincesf


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

vincesf said:


> +1
> 
> Also, I am really happy that the Stowa Chrono would look good with my Dornblueth.
> 
> vincesf


That would be quite a pair!

Is that a 99.1?


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Just saw the photos earlier. Looks awesome. |>|>


----------



## SmartDust (Jun 29, 2007)

Classic design. 
And if I remember one of the previous posts of Jörg, he mentioned something about using gold for the case. This is one that screams for it.


----------



## interested_party (Jul 2, 2009)

Jorg has kept faithful to the historical piece but add me to the list of those who don't like the gold colouring.

Pity.


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too. I wish a blued hand blued marker version was available.


----------



## tee530 (Mar 11, 2009)

*having your cake....*

I, for one, would vote for making the chrono second hand (center) and the minutes totalizer in blued steel, and leaving the hour/minute/small second in gold. Separates the hand functions (chrono/time) by color.

I realize, of course, that it's not a vote...;-)


----------



## interested_party (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: having your cake....*

That's a pretty good idea.

"You're an ideas man Steve"


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: having your cake....*

A simple but elegant chrono in what I think is Stowa's best case design.... The gold indicies & hands are the perfect accent to an elegant watch... Very nice...!

interested_party, you have watched the Castle too many times mate.....:think:..:-d



interested_party said:


> That's a pretty good idea.
> 
> *"You're an ideas man Steve"*


----------



## Residente (Jun 26, 2008)

Love it! will surely buy it soon...very classy appeal and 41 mm for me is the perfect size.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I think if they go with blued hands it would look incredible.


Something like these hands?:










Volker ;-)


----------



## walsh (Mar 14, 2009)

brainless said:


> Something like these hands?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, Volker! You never fail to amaze. ;-)

Thanks for showing.

Regards, 
walsh


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

For me, something about the chrono is not right. Although I really love watches with simple clear dials (like MO, FO, Dornblüth) I find the chrono - sorry - a bit boring. I just cannot put the finger on it. Overall a lack of contrast, maybe. The minute markers should be a bit darker and be thicker at the numerals. And the running seconds should also have "railway"-track minute markers. And somehow the numerals a a fraction too dominant.

Nonetheless, Jörg has done a good job and the quality looks excellent.

However, since the chrono does not appeal that much to me, I can concentrate on the lovely Durowe-MO.;-) And yes, I also want to see a chrono with blued hands - ideally in the MO style!


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

vincesf said:


> +1
> 
> Also, I am really happy that the Stowa Chrono would look good with my Dornblueth.
> 
> vincesf


Oh, sure, sure, rub it in!


----------



## sti8k (Sep 5, 2009)

vincesf said:


> +1
> 
> Also, I am really happy that the Stowa Chrono would look good with my Dornblueth.
> 
> vincesf


Beautiful watch! Hypothetically, would you trade the Dornblueth for a MO plus a Chrono (assuming that they both will add up to just around the cost of the 99.1)?


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

sti8k said:


> Beautiful watch! Hypothetically, would you trade the Dornblueth for a MO plus a Chrono (assuming that they both will add up to just around the cost of the 99.1)?


Good question, but first let me say this. I am selfish and want all of them in my collection, as an MO is just a perfect watch in that it is reasonably affordable, has heritage, and a flawless design. The Chrono is all that the MO is and the design, I believe is incredible, but others would like to see something a bit more traditional with blued hands, etc. Personally, I am biased towards gold markers and hands, just look at my Dornblueth.

Finally, to answer your question, if money was a factor (and it usually is), I would probably opt for the MO and Chrono, as I would have 2 different watches with 2 different functions for the price of one watch. But see the attached picture to show you what aspects of the Dornblueth I would miss most.
vincesf


----------



## scarlet knight (Oct 12, 2009)

When will the Chrono be available in the USA? Do we know the price or estimated price? Will there be variations (gold, stainless steel case, etc.)?
Does anyone know or do we have to wait?

For the record, I think it looks sharp. It reminds me of the Patek with side by side chrono indicators (5170?).


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

scarlet knight said:


> When will the Chrono be available in the USA? Do we know the price or estimated price? Will there be variations (gold, stainless steel case, etc.)?
> Does anyone know or do we have to wait?
> 
> For the record, I think it looks sharp. It reminds me of the Patek with side by side chrono indicators (5170?).


I agree.

vincesf


----------



## sti8k (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not so much for gold and actually prefer this (photo from another thread) but the bronze dial is a nice change from the usual black, white or silver that we see... may just well get it. Seriously thinking whether I should break the bank for both MO w Durowe and Chrono... but the pull of a Dornblueth is strong....


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

man I'm coming to this thread like 3x a day now...just to see if there is more news. The second these hit the market, I'm picking up one for me and one for the wife...she agrees the watch is perfect!


----------



## silverstan (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, just have my name to reservation list for Stowa chrono! :-!


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

cp_ste.croix said:


> man I'm coming to this thread like 3x a day now...just to see if there is more news. The second these hit the market, I'm picking up one for me and one for the wife...she agrees the watch is perfect!


LOL!

I hear ya! Same here!

I was seriously considering trading in my FO3 reservation for the Chrono.

However, I've waited so long and may come to regret passing on the chance. I think I'm going to take the FO3 and then make a call on the Chrono once its out there in the wild.

Some things that I'd like to learn before taking the plunge:

- At over 14mm thick, I'm interested to see how it wears on the wrist.
- Likely waiting times.
- Is it a model that will be produced for many years to come? I hope so, as it doesn't force the decision.
- Any future variants etc
- oh, and price of course!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

this might be my very first chrono...


----------



## DeDe (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

prices, found on a german watch forum:


Marine MO Durowe - EUR 1.290,--
MO Hochglanzzifferblatt - EUR 880,--
Flieger B Uhr - EUR 630,--
Stowa Chrono - EUR 1.680,--
Marine Automatik ohne Datum - EUR 690,--


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you see any prices there for the Schauer 44mm chrono?


----------



## DeDe (Apr 23, 2008)

no


----------



## jeanm (Jan 22, 2010)

Elegant and classy .

My first reaction when I first saw it was : mmm, not very "young" in style, a watch for seniors .
But no, I must be wrong. After 40, we can wear this beauty.:-d

Also, as I wasn't informed, I expected a sportswatch, which it is not at all.

Hope the hands and figures are not too bright, not too flashy.
Maybe 14.5mm is a bit high for small wrists.
Anyway, this watch needs to be seen in real to make one's opinion.
I would'nt buy it just with photos (which I did for my 1st Stowa); and at 3000 euros, better see it before ;-) (I'm joking).

So, I like it !

Bravo !! b-)


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm considering selling my MO and upgrade to the new MO with the Durowe...i want an entire pieces that is Stowa/Jorg/Schauer...

The chrono, i'm not completely sold on it. I don't really like the train track like minute markers, too similar to the MO. I wish they put a different movement in there other than the common voljoux. THe gold/bronze combo i do like though. About the price, Jorg will have to keep it resonable, otherwise it starts bleeding into the Schauer prices.

But there's a chance that both might find its way into my watch box...i'm considering selling my MO and Flieger 2801.


----------



## UFN (Mar 3, 2009)

I am Stowa-less at the moment after I sold my F LE2801, but that may change after I have seen this  However I agree with the concerns about the size (especially the thickness). Does anyone know how much the watch weighs? 

/U.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

doughboyr6 said:


> i'm considering selling my MO and upgrade to the new MO with the Durowe...i want an entire pieces that is Stowa/Jorg/Schauer...


Anyone knows what the actual differences are between the Unitas 6498 that's in the MO and the new Durowe? I have seen the vision statement on the Durowe site, but most of that seem long term objectives rather than being specific to the current movement that's on offer. One of the long term objectives I see are producing their own stones, I really wonder what would be the point of that :-s. The basic difference I see for the moment is the new 3/4 bridge. If that's really all there is, I'll rather wait till Durowe moves more towards a really proprietary caliber, before jumping on the bandwagon ;-).


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

That chronograph is beautiful.
Perfect as is.
Costing a bit more than I'd hoped but looks worth it to me.


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

My partner thinks it's the nicest watch she's ever seen, even more than the MO she bought me, so this is encouraging 

Are there any real-life photos from Basel yet? I've been trying to read some German forums, but I'm just not German enough :-d


----------



## jean patrick (May 23, 2009)

Here's a picture taken by Guy67 from forumamontres


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

jean patrick said:


> Here's a picture taken by Guy67 from forumamontres


I´m lovin´ it!!!!!!! a beauty!!!|> i will order one some day...o|
tx for the real pic!:thanks


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Maine said:


> My partner thinks it's the nicest watch she's ever seen, even more than the MO she bought me, so this is encouraging


Oh dear. I've just found this pic, and she doesn't think so any more! I tend to agree, this is just too fat for my preference.


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

Maine said:


> Oh dear. I've just found this pic, and she doesn't think so any more! I tend to agree, this is just too fat for my preference.


... but it´s not too fat for me!:-d 
tx for the picture:thanks


----------



## UFN (Mar 3, 2009)

Ugh, I agree that does look very fat. Does loose a bit of the "dressiness" that way (which I think is a shame)


/U.


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

hmmm...that's a bit thick for a woman to wear. Still love it though, going to have to see if the wife still agrees.


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

Well thats cleared two things up for me!!!

The dial is absolutely lovely, the gold indices and hands go great. But its too thick for me. It would look great with a chunkier but still dressy strap (stonecreek gator?) if you have a big enough wrist.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

That settles it, I'll be going for the Schauer 44mm over this one. This is a beautiful watch but I don't think it's for me.


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Peter,

After seeing this latest photo I have the same thoughts. 

T


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

It's too expensive for me, but I actually like the thickness of the watch; it endears me to it more than the original photo did. However, at 1680-- Euros, my wife would slit my throat...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No pic does justice to the Stowa chrono. The best one I have seen so far has been taken by Guy, our french friend.

I tried too but.....




























Bhanu and me are on the order list already ;-) ;-)


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice pics! i think, this chrono is real beauty. someday i´ll get one! but i´m even more happy to read a post of you! looks like you are back!???? that´s very good news! a stowa chrono, a stowa b-dial flieger and mike stuffler back, that makes basel 2010 wonderfull to me.|>:thanks


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

Mike, I'm curious, what are your impressions regarding the height of the watch?

I ask because my wife and I are thinking of a matched set for our 10 year anniversary and at 41mm, the watch wouldn't be too big for her, but the height worries me a little bit.


----------

